# Hello from Central Kentucky - and again (no, I'm not country)



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 13, 2021)

New to the site - recommended by Phillip Johnston (Orchestration Recipes). Let me introduce......well, ME. I'm a (young) old guy, been in music for the better part of more than 60 years.....mostly as a vocalist, classically trained, operatic but I've hit just about every genre of vocal music and music in general in that time. College educated in performance. Taught voice for a time, have a fairly extensive resume' that includes everything from opera to rock and roll and everything in between. Even was a resident stage director and actor in theatre/musical theatre for 60 years. As well, worked as a resident stage director, designer and board member for a local opera company involved in championing new, un-staged opera works by composers from all over the world and was involved in premiering numerous new operas.

Recently (last year) got back into a lost love - composition - after many years out of college. Been bitten by the virtual bug, spent far too much money already, but enjoying re-learning theory, compositional style, etc., etc. Just joined this site on Phillip's recommendation and having a look about. Deciding if this is the place for me or not. I've already seen quite a bit of dissention and not sure I've got the energy for that. But I ran a theatre and film special makeup effects forum (another avocation for the last 30-40 years - taught by Dick Smith Hollywood's giant makeup artist [The Exorcist, The Godfather, Amadeus, etc.] ) for many years and I understand these issues in depth on forums like these. So we'll just have to see if I can take the heat or not.

Anyway it looks like a very interesting site and I HOPE it has value and use. Oh, by the way, my real name is BILL - TonyDi and TonyDeConcini are handles hawking to my Italian heritage since my Father was Italian. But I answer to many names (no, I'm not schizo). Anyway that's it in a medium sized nutshell. Onward and upward. "Per ardua, ad astra"!! Look it up. I'ts the RAF's motto (Royal Airforce).....okay I'll translate "By Labor to the stars"!! There ya go - my mantra!!

Bill aka TonyDi


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Jul 13, 2021)

Greetings from a former Central Kentuckian (now live in West Kentucky).

Nice to see some bedfellows here on the forum.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Bill, from a pre-neo-noobie
If you are able, ignore the dissension (I hear ya) and hang out with us for awhile. As you have already seen, there is a lot of valuable information within VI-C, and you have lived long enough to know how to separate the wheat from the chaff.
. . . and best of luck as you venture back into composing. You certainly have a unique background!

* Gigged in a number of groups through the years with a bass player from Pineville, KY, which I visited from time to time (not sure you ever heard of it--it was an idyllic little hamlet in the mountains, beautiful rural setting/great people)


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey-a! Tony! What’s-a-matta you?

Welcome to the zoo!


----------



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Hey-a! Tony! What’s-a-matta you?
> 
> Welcome to the zoo!


Well? All I gotta say to youz is "bada bing, bada boom, fuhgedaboudit!! HEY, how YOU doin'"? HAHA!! Yeah my profile photo says it all. Thanks for the warm welcome. You can kiss my ring now!! LOL!!! Seriously - I CAN be serious...........sometimes. Just not right now!!


----------



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to the forum, Bill, from a pre-neo-noobie
> If you are able, ignore the dissension (I hear ya) and hang out with us for awhile. As you have already seen, there is a lot of valuable information within VI-C, and you have lived long enough to know how to separate the wheat from the chaff.
> . . . and best of luck as you venture back into composing. You certainly have a unique background!
> 
> * Gigged in a number of groups through the years with a bass player from Pineville, KY, which I visited from time to time (not sure you ever heard of it--it was an idyllic little hamlet in the mountains, beautiful rural setting/great people)


Hey Double - thanks to you for that kind welcome. Pineville - well now THAT is country or bluegrass or the sticks for sure. Been there long time ago....idyllic hamlet you say? Yeah I guess it is. Me, well not a noobie either. Been at this a LONG time. Used to doing it the old fashioned way though with analog equipment, midi synth modules, midi inputting musical scores one note at a time, one line at a time, one measure at a time. Sheesh!! THIS - while new, is almost heaven. STILL has a learning curve a bit but I'm getting there. Thanks for the welcome.

Bill


----------



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 13, 2021)

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> Greetings from a former Central Kentuckian (now live in West Kentucky).
> 
> Nice to see some bedfellows here on the forum.


Hey Daniel, nice to hear from you. Thanks for the greetings. Western KY you say? Louisville? Don't tell my wife - she's a UK fan from the word go. Frankly I could not care any less. No time for sports. I do music while she does UK basketball and football. Hmmm? Sounds like a slight identity reversal a bit there doesn't it? Sheesh!! I have my preferences, she has hers. We DO get together on things.....once in a while. After 54 years - yeah we do come to some mutual conclusions. HAHA!! Thanks great to be here.


----------



## anjwilson (Jul 13, 2021)

Greetings from Evansville, IN! Welcome to the forum. Lots of good production information here. 

Regarding dissension: As with all things, there are some biases and some sensitivities here; I find it pretty easy, though, to stay out of the fray and soak in the generously shared knowledge from a predominently positive group.


----------

